# Definition of "Getting High"?



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

We roll up on a post-sale property to complete the debris removal and all. While walking around the outside we see this:






So, we look closer:





Then realize what we're looking at and call the local LEO's.







They come and confiscate the plants. All the while, there are these guys watching us from an apartment complex behind this house. We even took their ladder that was hidden in the shrubbery.

Ahh, fun times. :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> We roll up on a post-sale property to complete the debris removal and all. While walking around the outside we see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legalize it. Don't criticize it. Lol


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I know there's a big push going on all over the country, and I DO NOT want to start a whole big deal about it here, but, legalizing a drug that impairs your judgment, lessens ambition, and reduces your chance of advancement, doesn't seem to be the right thing to do.

I have been following the arguments from both sides in the news and some blogs. And as a former participant in consuming the product, I can speak from experience and a position of knowledge. There's no reason to try and argue that it's not dangerous/harmful. Or no more harmful than alcohol. That's like saying we should legalize murder because its the same as suicide.

The argument that alcohol is just as harmful is correct. Pot can be just as harmful. So, we regulate who can purchase alcohol, tax the crap out of it, and assess sever penalties on those that drive while under the influence.

Personally, I don't drink alcohol on any kind of regular basis, for the same reasons I think pot shouldn't be legalized. See above. I finished building a deck in my back yard this past weekend, I had two beers. That's the second time this year I have consumed alcohol. I'm no prude, I've been knee walking, commode hugging drunk on many occasions in my youth. Then I got married and started raising children. Drinking had to stop, I had bigger priorities.

I don't ever try to impose my sense of values on others. I'm a live and let live kinda person. And if pot was legalized, I'd have nothing to say about it. 

I only offer my opinion here because I don't want anyone to misunderstand and think I condone drug use because I started the thread.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> a drug that impairs your judgment, lessens ambition, and reduces your chance of advancement.


You sure your not describing our current administration welfare programs? :whistling2:


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

BamaPPC said:


> *I know there's a big push going on all over the country, and I DO NOT want to start a whole big deal about it here, but, legalizing a drug that impairs your judgment, lessens ambition, and reduces your chance of advancement, doesn't seem to be the right thing to do.*
> 
> *alcohol does not do these things? It does far more and has been a killer for years but we as a country continue to allow it so why not weed. *
> 
> ...


I do not condone it either but what someone does in the privacy of their own home is of no concern to me. Now if they get behind the wheel of a vehicle and drive then I take concern with that just as some one who is drunk.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Well, like I said, why make something that is harmful legal? If you're only argument is that something else that's just as harmful is legal. That won't fly.

And there is no way to tax pot. It can be grown anywhere, by anybody. 
And there would be "garden patches" in everybody's back yard. Making alcohol in your basement is illegal. Growing pot in your backyard would then be illegal? Haven't solved the problem of prison overcrowding then.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

What many do not know...Under the Jimmy carter administration marijuana was almost decriminalized and regulated...what stopped it you say??????????????????

testing....Because of the nature of THC they have not been able to develop a test that will show how loaded you are right this very minute...unless you have a bag of oreo double stuffs and gallon of milk in your lap....


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

A buddy of mine who has been in the business about 25 years once told me this story.

He rolls up to a house for an initial in a rural area and when he gets in he finds like 8 pot plants in a back room. Fully mature and healthy. He goes out to find a phone to call the police and the sheriff rolls up. He introduces himself and said the sheriff basically shook his hand handed him a business card and then practically bolted into the house. He grabbed the pot plants stuffed them into his trunk and speed off. My buddy sits there trying to figure out what just happened and then he looks at the business card and the work order.... Same name. ...


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

BamaPPC said:


> Well, like I said, why make something that is harmful legal? If you're only argument is that something else that's just as harmful is legal. That won't fly.
> 
> And there is no way to tax pot. It can be grown anywhere, by anybody.
> And there would be "garden patches" in everybody's back yard. Making alcohol in your basement is illegal. Growing pot in your backyard would then be illegal? Haven't solved the problem of prison overcrowding then.


 
How do they tax tobacco? How do they tax legal moonshine? How do they alcohol?

You tax pot the same way. If you want to grow it then you have to get a license, you want to sell it you get another license, you want to possess it then you get another license. You could even go so far as to have different classes inside those three examples. If you get caught with it and you have no license then you go to jail or a ticket depending.

The US has spent billions of dollars trying to prevent people from smoking pot. When they could be making billions of dollars. Do you think that if there was a license offered to you for say $100 a year and you possess up to 5 joints at a time, that people would not pay it? Liquor licenses for food places can be as high as $45000 in some locations and that is just to sell liquor and not beer, that would be another license. You could make these fees as high as you want or what the market would bare.

They can tax anything they want to. The reason they dont is because a lot of people would be out of jobs and the kick back money would stop rolling in.

My brother works as a TFO for the DEA. When they do these bust for pot (mostly from the Mexicans) His department gets a portion of the money that they seize and property. He brings in millions of dollars a year for his department. 

Some say that is a good thing but the reality is that his department can not use that money for operating cost (paying deputies, vehicles, etc). So it doesnt help the budget at all.

His department just spent $100,000 on new firearms that they didnt need and they are currently sitting at the department. The money came from drug bust and they were going to lose it and the feds were going to get it.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> What many do not know...Under the Jimmy carter administration marijuana was almost decriminalized and regulated...what stopped it you say??????????????????
> 
> testing....Because of the nature of THC they have not been able to develop a test that will show how loaded you are right this very minute...unless you have a bag of oreo double stuffs and gallon of milk in your lap....


 

There have been great strides in testing today. I am not talking about anything lased,, just natural. The growers are wanting this done because then they can say "hey ours is the best". They are paying for it so they can hopefully get it all legal.

You all should watch Marijuana Inc on Natgeo. It really opens your eyes to what is really going on and its not just one sided. 

I am not talking about making harder drugs legal although I think that people should be free to kill themselves if they want. But thats a whole nother thread.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> A buddy of mine who has been in the business about 25 years once told me this story.
> 
> He rolls up to a house for an initial in a rural area and when he gets in he finds like 8 pot plants in a back room. Fully mature and healthy. He goes out to find a phone to call the police and the sheriff rolls up. He introduces himself and said the sheriff basically shook his hand handed him a business card and then practically bolted into the house. He grabbed the pot plants stuffed them into his trunk and speed off. My buddy sits there trying to figure out what just happened and then he looks at the business card and the work order.... Same name. ...


that's funny


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Commercials for cigarettes are banned from tv because they supposedly target youth and young adults and are habit forming. Watched any beer commercials lately?
Read any stories about someone smoking too much pot or tobacco and then getting in their car and killing someone? How about booze?
Recent commercial ads show interviews with cancer victims designed to discourage smoking. Seen any PSAs for alcohol? DUI victims, orphans, broken families, financial ruin, health risks, etc?
Just an observation. 
By the way, I don't smoke and I do drink.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I know a DAMN good carpenter here that started growing "medical" mary jane when the economy went bust. He smokes his own as well. This guy USED to be a go getter and could do just about anything with wood but lacks any sort of ambition now. Hasn't worked in 4 years. His poor wife supported the family doing odd jobs and such because he wouldn't get off his dead pot smoking ass to work and support his wife and kids! What kind of man would sit around all day smoking pot while his wife busts her ass to put food on the table. She finally left his worthless ass last month. What a way to ruin your life........


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I know there's a big push going on all over the country, and I DO NOT want to start a whole big deal about it here, but, legalizing a drug that impairs your judgment, lessens ambition, and reduces your chance of advancement, doesn't seem to be the right thing to do.
> 
> I have been following the arguments from both sides in the news and some blogs. And as a former participant in consuming the product, I can speak from experience and a position of knowledge. There's no reason to try and argue that it's not dangerous/harmful. Or no more harmful than alcohol. That's like saying we should legalize murder because its the same as suicide.
> 
> ...


I agree. This would be us further dumbing down society. We need to uplift this nation. Get back to being productive.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> There have been great strides in testing today. I am not talking about anything lased,, just natural. The growers are wanting this done because then they can say "hey ours is the best". They are paying for it so they can hopefully get it all legal.
> 
> You all should watch Marijuana Inc on Natgeo. It really opens your eyes to what is really going on and its not just one sided.
> 
> I am not talking about making harder drugs legal although I think that people should be free to kill themselves if they want. But thats a whole nother thread.


Liberal propaganda


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I know a DAMN good carpenter here that started growing "medical" mary jane when the economy went bust. He smokes his own as well. This guy USED to be a go getter and could do just about anything with wood but lacks any sort of ambition now. Hasn't worked in 4 years. His poor wife supported the family doing odd jobs and such because he wouldn't get off his dead pot smoking ass to work and support his wife and kids! What kind of man would sit around all day smoking pot while his wife busts her ass to put food on the table. She finally left his worthless ass last month. What a way to ruin your life........


Indeed.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> How do they tax tobacco? How do they tax legal moonshine? How do they alcohol?
> 
> You tax pot the same way. If you want to grow it then you have to get a license, you want to sell it you get another license, you want to possess it then you get another license. You could even go so far as to have different classes inside those three examples. If you get caught with it and you have no license then you go to jail or a ticket depending.
> 
> ...


Profiting off of people ignorance. They know if they legalize marijuana they would have a nation full of useless leeches. We already have half the country in that boat without weed being legal.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Profiting off of people ignorance. They know if they legalize marijuana they would have a nation full of useless leeches. We already have half the country in that boat without weed being legal.


 
Is that right huh?

Maybe that is why millions of educated people and even presidents have smoked pot.

Like I said if you were a bum before you smoked pot you are going to be a bum after you smoke pot. The pot just might bring it out more but it was still there.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Liberal propaganda


 

Far from liberal here but say what you want and keep spending your hard earned tax dollars for petty pot charges. Making people felons for smoking pot is plain stupid when you have people that do worse on stuff that is legal.

Like I said I do not smoke and do not drink anymore and count the time I have done it on two fingers.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> Is that right huh?
> 
> Maybe that is why millions of educated people and even presidents have smoked pot.
> 
> Like I said if you were a bum before you smoked pot you are going to be a bum after you smoke pot. The pot just might bring it out more but it was still there.


Your opinion. I know better. I had a photographic memory before I started smoking pot. Now I have to read something 3-4 times and hopefully comprehend it.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> Far from liberal here but say what you want and keep spending your hard earned tax dollars for petty pot charges. Making people felons for smoking pot is plain stupid when you have people that do worse on stuff that is legal.
> 
> Like I said I do not smoke and do not drink anymore and count the time I have done it on two fingers.


I don't believe you.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Indeed.


 

Indeed what?

I know a DAMN good DEAD trim carpenter that died because he was a drunk and had cirrhosis of the liver. The doctor told him he would die 5 years before he did if he didnt stop. Guess what? He got worse and started with 3 boxes of wine a day. Guess who paid for him the last two years of his life? Thats right the tax payers because he got hospice and disability. 

Just goes to show you that if you are like that when you smoke or drink you were always like that and just are looking for an excuse.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> I don't believe you.


 
Believe what you want. :thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I think we've all resolved as much as we can in this thread. . .

:gunsmilie::gunsmilie::gunsmilie:

CLOSED


----------

